# Florida ASA State Championship Results



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

*Florida ASA Championship 30 target course

MEN'S SEMI PRO
1) Mike Marlow 287 (5) 12/14
2) Jimmy Jones 287 (4) 12/14
3) Mike Lundeen 271 (4) 12/14

KNOWN 50
1) Gary Bozeman 315 (9) 12/14
2) Bill Bourdeau 312 (11) 12/14
3) Stephen Smelt 307 (13) 12/14

KNOWN 45
1) Glen Klawitter 310 (12) 12/14
2) Jeremy Hardee 304 (7) 12/14
3) Ric Lyons 303 (9) 12/14
4) Bob Hiames 300 (6) 12/14
5) Scott Pollack 298 (9) 12/14
6) Mark Smith 292 (4) 12/14
7) Russ Melching 272 (5) 12/14

OPEN A
1) Brian Scott 308 (8.) 12/14
2) Jose Vidal 291 (5) 12/14
3) Kevin McCloskey 285 (4) 12/14
4) Jason Woods 284 (2) 12/14
5) Doug McKelvey 262 (2) 12/14
6) Mike Hart 234 (3) 12/14

OPEN B
1) Gary Hawkins Sr. 304 (9) 12/14
2) Matt Varnes 300 (11) 12/14
3) Gary Hawkins Jr. 294 (5) 12/14
4) Frank Ogden 290 (7) 12/14
5) Jeff Herren 289 (5) 12/14
6) Charles Toler 281 (6) 12/14
7) Ken Douglas 276 (5) 12/14
8.) Kevin Lohr 272 (8.) 12/14
9) Brian Reynolds 271 (7) 12/14
10) Jarrett Smelt 128 (0) 12/14

OPEN C
1) Chris LeBlanc 314 (10) 12/14
2) James Baird 307 (9) 12/14
3) John Wider 298 (8.) 12/14
4) Andrew Thompson 294 (4) 12/14
5) Phillip Prom 285 (2) 12/14
6) George Jenkins 270 (4) 12/14
7) Robert Farmer 265 (1) 12/14
8.) Mike Lawrence 254 (3) 12/14
9) Frank Stenholm 250 (0) 12/14
10) David Farmer 175 (1) 12/14

BOW NOVICE
1) Donald Scott 321 (12) 12/14
2) Allen Bates III 317 (8.) 12/14
3) Ray Rhoden 316 (14) 12/14
4) Bobby Stevens 312 (9) 12/14
5) Chris Ellis 310 (7) 12/14
6) Steven Smith 302 (6) 12/14
6) Kevin Pitt 302 (6) 12/14
8.) Scott Shine 300 (4) 12/14
9) Jared Mallaro 297 (6) 12/14
10) John Lindsey 292 (6) 12/14
11) Rex Hailey 288 (4) 12/14
12) JD Carpenter 285 (6) 12/14
13) Barney Thompson 278 (4) 12/14
14) Joe St Jean 275 (4) 12/14
15) Dennis Green 272 (6) 12/14
16) Kurt Walker 266 (4) 12/14

MEN HUNTER
1) Steve Van Dam 316 (10) 12/14
2) Joe Heist 315 (10) 12/14
3) George Deskins 314 (9) 12/14
4) John Bowersox 314 (8.) 12/14
5) Micheal Brandt 306 (9) 12/14
6) Charles Laughlin 306 (6) 12/14
7) Brandon Ogden 304 (7) 12/14
8.) Trent Skille 296 (5) 12/14
9) Tommy Geoghagan 290 (9) 12/14
10) Mike Williams 287 (2) 12/14
11) Brent Cooper 283 (6) 12/14
12) Emmitt Bottoms 280 (5) 12/14
13) Chuck Shaver 271 (1) 12/14
13) Chuck White 271 (1) 12/14
15) Ryan Jay 265 (3) 12/14

UNLIMITED
1) Richard Welch 259 (2) 12/14

SUPER SENIORS
1) Robert Verbridge 283 (6) 12/14
2) Richard Finley 262 (3) 12/14
3) Jim Jones 258 (5) 12/14
4) Randy Wheeler 257 (3) 12/14
5) Pete Murphy 250 (2) 12/14

TRADITIONAL
1) Noah Bates 275 (6) 12/14
2) Lauren Van Cleave 263 (2) 12/14
3) Michel Cieslnski 229 (2) 12/14
4) Jack Middleton 214 (1) 12/14
5) Arthur Bent 166 (2) 12/14

WOMEN"S HUNTER
1) Angie Brandt 303 (7) 12/14
2) Sara Carpenter 300 (5) 12/14
3) Leeanne Rhoden 295 (6) 12/14
4) Dana Geoghagan 294 (6) 12/14
5) Angela Hennigfield 277 (3) 12/14
6) Shauna Deskins 276 (1) 12/14
7) Wendy Thompson 272 (2) 12/14
8.) Elizabeth Hardee 259 (3) 12/14
9) Jessica Lindsey 248 (2) 12/14

WOMAN'S KNOWN 40
1) Cheri Houle 309 (9) 12/14

WOMEN"S OPEN
1) Erica Lundeen 289 (6) 12/14
2) Bliss McCloskey 138 (1) 12/14

SENIOR WOMEN
1) Toby Bagley 271 (2) 12/14

YOUNG ADULT
1) Tyler Marlow 311 (13) 12/14
2) Jantz Jenkins 306 (7) 12/14
3) Ryan Harper 302 (8.) 12/14
4) Kevin Dooling 301 (10) 12/14
5) Dillon Snyder 278 (5) 12/14
6) Austin Reynolds 202 (8.) 12/14

YOUTH PINS
1) Trenton Thompson 284 (3) 12/14
2) Jarrod Kalor 247 (1) 12/14
3) Dalton Spitzer 227 (2) 12/14

YOUTH GIRLS
1) Ashley Scott 303 (6) 12/14
2) Ohara Peavey 283 (2) 12/14

SENIOR EAGLES
1) Charlie Shaver 276 (5) 12/14
2) Jessie Still 206 (2) 12/14

EAGLES
1) Caleb Lundeen 310 (10) 12/14
2) Jacon Shine 310 (7) 12/14
3) Garrett Sims 301 (6) 12/14
4) Nash Rhoden 289 (8.) 12/14*[/B]


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Wow*

No senior open class shooters.

Whats up with that?
DB


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> No senior open class shooters.
> 
> Whats up with that?
> DB


A couple of them were sick this weekend.... I was shocked myself though


----------



## shine (May 8, 2010)

This was our first ASA competition and we really enjoyed it. Very well organized -- the Daytona Archers range is a nice facility for a big event. Excellent leadership from club president Joe, and ASA director Tim. But, have to give a big salute to locals in NE Florida/Jacksonville Metro who really dominated the ranks. A great community here of sportsman, outdoorsman and archers. Congratulations!


----------



## Fall Gray (Jun 18, 2003)

WOW! Lots of HIGH scores!!! Short course or all FL archers just THAT good??? :wink: Looks like you had a GREAT turnout!

Mark


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

MIBIGHNTR said:


> WOW! Lots of HIGH scores!!! Short course or all FL archers just THAT good??? :wink: Looks like you had a GREAT turnout!
> 
> Mark


High scores??? short course??? LOL......>No we are just that good here in Florida..


OOhhh yea.......short course 4 yard javelina


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

great job Tim, and Daytona Archers for hosting and set-up of a very good course!


----------



## Fall Gray (Jun 18, 2003)

bhtr3d said:


> High scores??? short course??? LOL......>No we are just that good here in Florida..
> 
> 
> OOhhh yea.......short course 4 yard javelina


HA!!! One of our MI qualifiers had a carp at 1-1/2yds!!! Lots of low arrows on that one!!

Mark


----------



## CamoWarrior (Jul 30, 2009)

congrats to my family. left me home and all three placed inside the top 10 in their classes


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

MIBIGHNTR said:


> WOW! Lots of HIGH scores!!! Short course or all FL archers just THAT good??? :wink: Looks like you had a GREAT turnout!
> 
> Mark


Florida is just that good:shade:. Especially the guys and gals in NE Florida.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Small little video/pic ditty
just click on the pic


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

*too sad*



Fall Gray said:


> WOW! Lots of HIGH scores!!! Short course or all FL archers just THAT good??? :wink: Looks like you had a GREAT turnout!
> 
> Mark



Sadly those high scores reflect something besides fine shooting. Check out the bow novice scores.
I shot the class last weekend at the state tourn. and everyone I shot with were staff shooters. 
They showed up with their target rigs and sponsor shirts and pretended to be novices.
The winner shot 26 12s. 
Before you say what I'm already feeling, yes, I got my arse handed to me, even got beat by a very talented 13 year old young lady, but at least I'm shooting in the correct class. For all of you big fish shooting in a little pond, CONGRADULATIONS! :sad:


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

This thread is from 3 years ago


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

VeroShooter said:


> *This thread is from 3 years ago*


I thought I'd make it a bit more noticeable..............


----------

